# seară sau seara



## wanipa

Hi!

The word evening as a noun is "seară", right?

The word evening as an adverb is "seara", right?

What's the logical explanation for

"Bună seara" instead of "Bună seară"?

Common habit only?

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Hi wanipa,

Could be habit or something else but in both cases cited by you _seara_ is a noun.

In fact in some regions of the country or for literary effect we use _Ziua/seara bună_ as a greeting instead of _Bună ziua/seara_.

The underlying meaning is that the greeter is wishing that this (current) day to be a good one.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks farscape!

I almost thought 

"Bună seara/ă" means "Good evening!" (like "Buona sera!" as greetings) and

"Seara/ă bună" means "Have a nice evening!" (like "Buona serata!" as wishes)

Equivalently, the latter one is similar to "Noapte bună" instead of "Bună noapte"
and "O zi frumoasă/bună!" instead of "Bună/Frumoasă ziua", though I've never 
come across to "O zi bună!" and "Frumoasă ziua"


----------



## farscape

The only forms that I use are _Bună seara/ziua_ and _Seara/ziua bună_, în both cases with the same meaning as a greeting.

_Să ai o zi bună_ would be the equivalent of _Have a nice day_, sometime used as a closing expression for (on line) correspondence, _O zi bună (tuturor)!

_


----------



## irinet

Here's a link for you that may answer your question.

www.dilemaveche.ro/sectiune/tilc-show/articol/saluturi-banale

In short, these salutation/greetings are _nominal groups_ in a clipped/elliptical sentence, i.e., the verbal group is left out as Farscape mentioned above.


----------



## wanipa

Thanks!

Actually my question was about a ă:

"Bună seara" instead of "Bună seară"

Is it possible, that seara is the form with article of seară?


----------



## irinet

Yes, it is because the contexts in the link show that "ziuă/noapte/seară" is a noun:

_Bună [să-ți fie] seara! = Bună seara!
_
And because it is _this evening I'm greeting you._


----------

